# avoiding the loss of an eye . . .



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

not too long back in a thread about table saw misbehavior, someone posted a video which showed some expert doing fixed length cut-offs using the TS fence as a 'stop.' I was taught this is a big no-no; never trap a cut-off between the blade and the fence. . . .

so one day I was in a hurry to cut two glue blocks - and we all know how 'short cuts' turn out . . . . 

so I skipped my usual clamps + scrap on the fence routine and did this:

(note: pix use scrap pieces for illustration. longer/shorter/whatever is not the issue)

http://imgur.com/a/jcqAK

windage from the blade caught up the little chunk and ejected it "with force" in my direction. I felt the air 'whoosh' as it went past my ear. a ten inch blade running nominally 3600 rpm = linear tooth speed pushing 100 miles per hour. that'll leave a mark. 

never _ever_ stand directly in-line with the blade; that habit likely saved my eyeball.

here's the actual chunk. you can see the teeth had a pretty good bite.

http://imgur.com/a/fRJdK


this is the right way - a chunk of something to provide super clearance so the cut off cannot in any way get "trapped" / "bound" between the fence and the blade.

http://imgur.com/a/24plt

so I had a couple toggle clamps looking for a home - cobbled up a jig that fits on way faster than the drive to the ER. it's all made of scrap pieces, all glue, no nails/screws; the pine gussets provide 
stiffness:

http://imgur.com/a/RRIEw

if you're just starting out, consider immediately replacing the blade side fence with a T-track type 
arrangement. I've got so many jigs/fixtures converting to T-track would be a major undertaking, but 'from the start' the T-track probably is (a) easier and (b) more versatile.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*good grief!*

You would have saved that scare of a lifetime if you used a different approach, without the fence involved. All my miter gauges used on the table saws have an extended fence about 24" long and at least 7" to the right of the blade and are 3" tall. This allows you to cut through the fence without severing it for most crosscuts. It also permits a stop block to be clamped on the right side to make identical length shorts. Like these:
 

 

Here's a sled made from two identical mitergauges:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That is just one of the problems with videos. You just don't know if the person making the video knows what they are doing or not. If a person needs small blocks like that you could make a fence for the miter gauge with a stop and not have the fence anywhere near. Even if you put the stop block back from the blade the block can turn catty corner between the fence and blade and throw it at you.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

bull feathers.

go watch the video - then preach your different approach as 'the same'


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

On a Delta Unifence you can set the distance, lock it in, and slide the extruded fence back so when your work piece contacts the saw blade it is clear of the fence.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I can't find any video*

I clicked all 4 links which were photos, not videos as far as I can tell. What did I miss ....?

This why I hate clinking on links to photo storage sites rather than posting actual images or direct You Tube video. No searching back and forth to find what the OP is referring to.... :|


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

bargoon said:


> On a Delta Unifence you can set the distance, lock it in, and slide the extruded fence back so when your work piece contacts the saw blade it is clear of the fence.


how do you reach the nuts on the bolts that hold the extrusion onto the steel rail?


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> I clicked all 4 links which were photos, not videos as far as I can tell. What did I miss ....?
> 
> This why I hate clinking on links to photo storage sites rather than posting actual images or direct You Tube video. No searching back and forth to find what the OP is referring to.... :|


here's what you missed:
"not too long back in a thread about table saw misbehavior, someone posted a video which showed some expert doing fixed length cut-offs using the TS fence as a 'stop.' I was taught this is a big no-no; never trap a cut-off between the blade and the fence"


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's easy*



TomCT2 said:


> how do you reach the nuts on the bolts that hold the extrusion onto the steel rail?


The aluminum head slides along an aluminum extrusion, the support "rail" . The fence is an extrusion with a slot for a steel T bar. The head has a T bar with welded 2 bolts with wing nuts on the off side of the blade. It is easily adjusted fore and aft with a turn of the wing nuts.









I see that you also use an extended fence on your miter gauge. It could be a bit longer for cutting short lengths with a stop:


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

TomCT2 said:


> how do you reach the nuts on the bolts that hold the extrusion onto the steel rail?


There are 2 wing nuts that hold the fence onto the body that allow the fence to be slid forward and back. Also allows to be reversed to use on other side of blade.

A picture is worth a thousand words;


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

if you look at the picture I posted you'll probably notice it's not the same fence.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*no wonder we are, at least I am/was confused...*

Two different jigs, mine and Rockler's, two different fences, mine and yours, both Delta. Mine is a Unifence, yours a Biesmeyer type clone.
That's why the photos are so important to the discussion. And other folks add rabbit holes to go down, sincerely asking questions or posting comments without the photos to see first hand.
Here's your other photo:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

This is the perfect example of a post needing no further comments, what happened was demonstrated and a safer way was illustrated, nothing more needed to be said.

Thanks TomCT2


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Good luck with that concept*



FrankC said:


> This is the perfect example of a post needing *no further comments*, what happened was demonstrated and a safer way was illustrated, nothing more needed to be said.
> 
> Thanks TomCT2


So if you have a great idea, post it up and have the thread "locked" so no one can add comments or get confused. :sad2: :crying2:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> So if you have a great idea, post it up and have the thread "locked" so no one can add comments or get confused. :sad2: :crying2:


Not at all, just my comment about a very well thought out post, comment away if that is how you feel, never mentioned locking it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

While we are on the subject you could loose an eye just ripping pine. A lot of times the knots on pine are loose and when the blade goes through one it will throw it at you. Over the years I've been hit several times and since I wear glasses I'm pretty much covered for safety glasses. Then one day a knot hit me on my upper lip. Talk about hurt, I will never forget that one. I now wear a full face shield when cutting pine.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Was wearing goggles. The TC blade always spits shreds of 1/4" Plexiglas. Took a BIG hit.
Picked a TC saw blade tooth out of my forehead. 
Like Steve Neul, I won't use my saw without a full face shield.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*in addition to my other comments ......*



woodnthings said:


> So if you have a great idea, post it up and have the thread "locked" so no one can add comments or get confused. :sad2: :crying2:





FrankC said:


> Not at all, just my comment about a very well thought out post, comment away if that is how you feel, never mentioned locking it.





FrankC said:


> This is the perfect example of a post needing no further comments, what happened was demonstrated and a safer way was illustrated, nothing more needed to be said.
> 
> Thanks TomCT2


My comment was made in jest. :grin: 
I never thought anyone would take it seriously because it was so improbable and obviously, you never mentioned that it be locked.

In addition, I did my best to clarify the thread by posting the actual images for the visually acute to see. The reference to some previously posted vague video without a link, also added to the confusion, at least on my part. 
Quoting from post no. 4:
*bull feathers.

go watch the video - then preach your different approach as 'the same'
*
That really threw me. I don't know who this is a reply to. Next, I'm looking for a link to a video, but there wasn't one. There is no sub forum titled "Table saw misbehavior" so how are we supposed to see what he's talking about, go back and search through forum history and find it? That's not conducive to a seamless discussion.:|


----------

